# Condensador de aspiradora Philips t500 Deluxe



## ricardo br (Ago 4, 2012)

Hola foreros electronicos me ha llegado un condensador de un aspirador  Philips t500 Deluxe no lo encuentro en ningún sitio con características idénticas . Quería saber si alguien me puede decir donde conseguirlo o uno que sea semejante. 
Las características son :
0,15 nf x2 :eso pone encima
Rifa pme 271 m  40/085/56 : esto en un lateral
250v - sh : esto en el otro lateral.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## anymex (Ago 6, 2012)

podrias remplasarlo por un condesadores de 0,15nf a 250 v de clase x2 (no creo que afecte mucho la tolerancia)

fuente:
http://www.ttiinc.com/object/kemet_film_x2_pme
http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5208
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/reemplazar-condensador-x2-uno-comun-64122/


----------



## carl33 (Ago 28, 2012)

Hola por que te pases un poco en los microfaradios no pasa nada arrancara igual, te consumira un poco mas pero funcionara


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 28, 2012)

carl33 dijo:


> Hola por que te pases un poco en los microfaradios no pasa nada arrancara igual, te consumira un poco mas pero funcionara



un poco de mas,esta bien,pero si es mucho se quema el motor


----------

